# Super Worms



## jocie1976 (Oct 12, 2012)

About a month ago I bought a dozen super worms for my Fire Bellied Toads. They didn't finish them and they morphed into beetles. So I did my research to see how hard it was to breed them. Turns out... not that hard. I just left the adults in their container for 3 weeks, checked them today and found baby worms. So out came the adults into a new container. And so the cycle begins again.

Click to see a video of a baby worm:

Baby Super Worms - YouTube


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Are you planning on feeding the baby worms to dart frogs?


----------



## jocie1976 (Oct 12, 2012)

It is a possibility...

Right now I use the worms as a treat for my FBT's. They don't get them often, but this beats buying them, lol.

My monster fish (Jack Dempseys and Green Terrors) also enjoy the occasional worm.


----------



## ryno71 (Mar 25, 2011)

My whites tree frogs love superworms. Better protein:chitin ratio than mealworms as well. Just make sure you're dusting with calcium and vitamins!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

they pretty high in the fat content as well? I have been looking for some new foods for under weight frogs or occassional snacks. Would be curious how these would do with our dart frogs. Especially thumbnail species.


----------



## jocie1976 (Oct 12, 2012)

I honestly don't know the nutritional value of most bugs. I just believe in providing as varied a diet as possible and dusting for additional vitamins.


----------



## andaroo (Apr 8, 2009)

I was told these were bad for frogs as they are swallowed whole and are nasty biters they could eat through the stomach and they can cause impaction because of their hard outer layer?


----------



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

this is untrue ive also heard this rumor else where. I own leopard geckos witch feed readily on meal worms and super


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

Superworms and mealworms are quite easy to raise. Have fun! In no time you will have thousands.


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

their exoskeleton might be to hard for them do digest.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I used to feed my tincs ,auratus, leucs tiny baby superworms. once a week, they loved them.Iwould use condiment cups with volcanic rock in the cup, the worms crawl up on the rock, the frogs eat them off the rock, they bred like crazy after eating the worms.. Iwill accept my baby frog commissionwhen this works for everyone for my breeding secret tricks


----------

